
GitHub tool to help keep Semantic Versioning by analyzing code changes in PRs - emmetogrady
https://www.semver-sentry.com/
======
emmetogrady
Hi all,

I'm helping to prototype a beta for a service that will integrate with GitHub
to analyze Pull Requests for backwards compatibility. This whole thing came
from a lot of pain with internal projects when we mistakenly introduced
backwards-incompatible changes into libraries only to have everything explode
mysteriously when dependencies on the projects using the libraries were
updated, something that should go smoothly if Semantic Versioning is used
correctly by all dependencies.

I'd love your feedback, is this a problem for you? Which programming languages
would benefit from this most? (I come from a PHP background but I get the
impression that JS folk get a lot of heartache because of this too, is that
true?).

Thanks!

